# yo wat up



## diggz (Feb 7, 2007)

why is this forum so dead?

close it.


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

diggz said:


> why is this forum so dead?
> 
> close it.


Where would people put forum suggestions ? Where would you have suggested to close it?

As forum related news, updates and or suggestions come in, this will be the place to handle them.


----------



## diggz (Feb 7, 2007)

Genius. :O


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

diggz said:


> Genius. :O


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

administrator said:


> :thumbsup:


x2...yea it's been a lil quiet in here lately since i was gone for awhile...but i am back so no worries :thumbsup:


----------

